# Calendar supporting ferrets in need



## Annecaroline (Nov 3, 2009)

This year's Ferret Rescue Calendar is great - or I think it is! Great pics, not silly or dressed up ferrets - just lovely animals in natural surroundings and some great quotes etc. If you want a pressie for xmas check it out on ebay or at Droitwich Ferret Welfare


----------



## Cami (Apr 18, 2012)

Looks good from the couple of pics they have on their site. Wish I'd seen it before, just ordered a couple from a dog charity


----------



## Flot1930 (Feb 10, 2015)

I like it.


----------



## Pasuded (Feb 13, 2015)

I love the pics.


----------

